# A few more miles on the ZForce



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Had the chance to put a few more miles on the ZForce yesterday. Caught some video so thought I'd share. No mud...except down by the river...and it isn't set up for that..


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytlir99eVCA



https://vimeo.com/125708623


----------

